# Contrat sur 8 semaines



## Anotchka1 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je devrai garder un enfant à partir de 5 septembre pour 2 jours et 10h par semaine. Mais ce sera que pour 8 semaines jusqu'à 5 novembre.
Comment est-ce que je pourrais calculer mon salaire et quel type de contrat faudrait renplir CDD ou CDI ?
Je vous remercie par avance les filles.


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Cet enfant ne viendrait que 2 jours par semaine et seulement pour 5h/ jour et seulement durant 2 mois?
Ouch', ça ressemble plus a du baby sitting.
J'espère que tu prends un bon taux horaire parce que cet enfant n'aura pas eut l'occasion de s'adapter chez toi qu'il sera déjà reparti, c'est vraiment pas top.

Selon la précédente CCN le CDD était exclusivement réservé au remplacement du mode d'accueil déjà en place. Alors c'est avec MINIMUM le même taux horaire que l'AM remplacé (mais ça peut être plus) qui sera mentionné dans le contrat. Une date de début et une date de fin, 10% de CP à payer à la fin du contrat. 10% de prime de précarité.
Si ce n'était pas un remplacement c’était donc obligatoirement un CDI avec lettre de rupture dans le respect du préavis. Si le contrat est rompu avant 9 mois d'ancienneté, pas de prime de rupture selon la nouvelle CCN, 15 jours de préavis pour moins d'un an d’ancienneté.

La nouvelle CCN ne mentionne plus cette restriction de façon claire concernant le CDD.
Néanmoins les syndicats continuent de dire qu'un CDD ne peut pas être fait en dehors d'un remplacement.
Comme nous ne dépendons pas du Code Général du Travail mais du Code de la Famille, on a il y a près de 20 ans établi que le CDD allait souvent à l'encontre de l’intérêt de l'enfant pour qui alors on ne pérennise pas l'accueil, ou au contraire, on verrouille des situations mettant une famille en grande difficulté. Fort à parier qu'il faut continuer en effet de le considérer ainsi: toujours un CDI avec lettre de rupture au moment nécessaire.

Mon conseil serait 
-un CDI 
-qui mentionne un préavis de minimum 1 mois dès le début du contrat (pas de periode d'essai) et pas juste 15 jours
-et une prime de rupture due sans délai d'ancienneté qui sera de 1/80eme de tous les salaires bruts au delà de 9 mois d'ancienneté (comme la nouvelle CCN) mais 10% si inférieure à 9 mois (car alors on est clairement dans un contrat précaire, ce d'autant plus que tu n'auras la confirmation que la place sera libérée à telle date qu'un mois avant celle ci, avant ça tu ne pourras pas prendre le risque de t'engager avec un prochain contrat qui fera suite!).
Evidemment d'autant plus que c'est un tout petit temps partiel les jours et horaires d'accueil doivent être mentionnés au contrat: pas de planning variable sans un temps plein (195h/mois!)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour je partage l'avis de Griselda Cdi en année complète avec un bon tarif, parce que on est pasbouche trou. Pas de période d'essai et acquition de l'indemnité de rupture sans condition...sachant que pour 8 semaines ça ne vap être haut.
En plus tu es bridée niveau salaire car 2 jours d'accueil si je ne me trompes pas représentent 8 jours d'activité,  sonc si tu prends le plafond caf, celà donne environ 440€ brut.
Pour moins de 2 mois à  peine 11€ en indemnité de rupture Whaooooo...


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

C'est pour ça que perso la prime de rupture serait de 10% et pas 1/80eme si ce n'est que pour 2 mois car même comme ça ce n'est pas si énorme pour le service rendu.


----------



## Anotchka1 (27 Août 2022)

Je vous remercie les filles. C'est vrai que ça le bloque une place pour pas grand-chose en retour, mais en fait, c'est un enfant que j'ai eu déjà en accueil l'année dernière pour 4 jours par semaine. On mets fin au contrat précédent d'un an et comme la famille va déménager début novembre, j'ai accepté de les dépanner pendant deux mois Est-ce que j'ai raison de refaire un contrat ou ça doit être un avenant au contrat précédent ? Et pour le calcul sur l'année complète je fais donc tarif horaire×heures par semaine×52:12 tout simplement ? J'ai lu sur internet qu'on pouvait aussi calculer aux heures réelles. 
Je vous remercie d'avoir prété de votre temps pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Août 2022)

Un avenant me semble plus approprié si c'est une modification des conditions d'accueil d'un contrat en cours. Cependant, à noter qu'à la fin de l'accueil si vous êtes inscrite ou envisagez de vous inscrire à pôle emploi, vos droits seront calculés pour partie sur une base moins favorable vos derniers mois d'activité étant rémunérés sur une base moins élevée. Si avenant à la baisse, augmentez votre tarif horaire ! 
Sinon vous serez perdante sur vos deux derniers mois de salaire mais également sur le calcul de votre allocation pôle emploi. 
Par ailleurs vous parlez de mettre fin au contrat précèdant d'un an ?! Un contrat, sauf remplacement d'un collègue, est toujours réputé en CDI donc avec un terme non connu.  Vous ne pouvez pas parler d'un contrat de 1 an (CDD) mais d'un contrat en CDI.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir

Vue que c est un contrat en cours et que vous accepter de dépanner les PE jusqu'au mois de novembre je tenterais le coup de leur demander de laisser le contrat tel qu il est en leur expliquant que si vous accepter une baisse vous aller perdre des droits pôle emploi et que c est pas possible pour vous 

Vue qu il y a déjà un contrat si vous accepter cette diminutions d heures il faut faire simplement un avenant et surtout bien augmenter votre tarif horaire


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Si le contrat se poursuit sans interruption il n'y a aucune raison légale de faire une fin de contrat puis une ré-embauche. C'est bien un Avenant au contrat précédent, avec negociation en conséquence, et d'ailleurs si le contrat était de 4jrs/sem pourquoi accepter de déscendre à 2 jours et surtout pour à peine 10h/sem?
S'ils étaient certains de déménager en novembre, pourquoi vouloir une interruption en fin août?
Perso ce serait alors un contrat 4 jrs/sem comme avant et la prime de rupture de 1/80eme depuis le debut du 1er contrat.
S'ils ont déjà fait la lettre de rupture je leur dirais que rien n'empeche de la déchirer mais à condition de rester sur le salaire précédent. Sinon ce sera un nouveau CDI avec une prime de rupture négociée sans condition d'ancienneté avec 10% et surtout un taux horaire beaucoup plus important. A un moment il faut savoir ce qu'ils veulent.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Vous pouvez aussi leur dire que en acceptant un contrat si petit niveau horaire ça vous bloque pour pouvoir prendre un autre contrat ce qui est la réalité


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir si vous avez un contrat en cours qu'il vous mette l'enfant 2 jours au lieu de 4 précédemment n'est pas votre soucis vous laissez le contrat initial en l'état surtout pour 4 mois ! donc pas d'avenant ... à vous de voir et négocier perso j'avais refusé une baisse !!!


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Juste pour 2 mois 
Perso j'accepte mais sans changer ma mensualisation 

À prendre ou à laisser 
De toute façon si il refuse il doivent vous licencier et il y a u e procédure à respecter ainsi qu'un préavis d'1 mois


----------

